# naman



## Seb_K

One question, why there are some phrases that are uttered in Tagalog ends with "naman" and what does that mean?


----------



## BriTexan

Seb_K said:


> One question, why there are some phrases that are uttered in Tagalog ends with "naman" and what does that mean?


 
It's just an expression added but there's no really specific translation on that. 
e.g.
_*"Ikaw na naman. Or Ikaw na."*_ = Can both be translated as _*"It's your turn."*_

So you may or may not use the expression to tag your sentence. In most cases, it doesn't alter the meaning.

Hope it helps.

BriTexan.


----------



## Seb_K

Ah, okie dokie. 

Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## niernier

I found this thread when I was searching the word "naman". I just want to correct what BriTexan said, for the benefit of Tagalog learners.

The combination "na naman" means "again" so

Ikaw *na naman* means "It's you* again"*

and Ikaw na means "It's your turn"


----------

